

Replace "watch.swf" with "warp.swf" in YouTube and see the results - iamelgringo
http://www.youtube.com/warp.swf?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

======
philwelch
This must be an old prototype that never made it through, since when you click
on a video it pops up with the old style controls.

------
plaes
Any spoilers for us - the non-flash users?

~~~
scythe
It lets you navigate through a two-dimensional graph of youtube videos.

------
jolie
Wow, this is fun... wonder why it wasn't rolled out.

~~~
bingaman
It seems to be public...this could be one of those hidden features of youtube,
sort of like the high quality video was for a while. I like it.

------
chrischen
I swear I saw this before... TestTube maybe?

------
ez77
iamelgringo, how on earth did you figure this out?

------
wixus
that's a really impressive future especially when u have nothing to do

